# Blown ttys file!



## Archanine (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi you all,



I'm a new user to the BSD style world and just finished installing FreeBSD 8.0 on a Asus EEEPC 1000HA netbook and was following the FreeBSD Handbook on installing X11 and KDE 4. Once I got to the section on modifying the ttys file on /etc/ I noticed that this file would have a great impact on being able to login to use the netbook and decided to do a backup of the file but when following some steps online on how to backup a file I nuked it! I followed the following commands to backup it up:

`# mv ttys ttys_orig`
`# cp ttys_orig ttys`

I looked at the man pages for ttys but couldn't find a way of restoring the file say such as the x11.conf file which a skeleton may be generated by running a command. I was hoping to see if anybody would know a command that will create a ttys file skeleton at least or maybe copying a default ttys file from another FreeBSD installation.


Thanks


----------



## Beastie (Jul 6, 2010)

If you have the source installed, the file is /usr/src/etc/etc.i386/ttys. Change the architecture if you need.

You could simply use `% cp ttys ttys_orig`, but the commands you used definitely should _not_ "nuke" the file.


----------



## Archanine (Jul 6, 2010)

I restarted my netbook to see if the ttys file works but I'm stuck at the day month and time stamp. I usually would get the:

login:


line at the command prompt. Would I need to try single user mode?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's my /etc/ttys

```
#
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/etc.i386/ttys,v 1.18.2.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
#	@(#)ttys	5.1 (Berkeley) 4/17/89
#
# This file specifies various information about terminals on the system.
# It is used by several different programs.  Common entries for the
# various columns include:
#
# name  The name of the terminal device.
#
# getty The program to start running on the terminal.  Typically a
#       getty program, as the name implies.  Other common entries
#       include none, when no getty is needed, and xdm, to start the
#       X Window System.
#
# type The initial terminal type for this port.  For hardwired
#      terminal lines, this will contain the type of terminal used.
#      For virtual consoles, the correct type is typically cons25.
#      Other common values include network for network connections on
#      pseudo-terminals, dialup for incoming modem ports, and unknown
#      when the terminal type cannot be predetermined.
#
# status Must be on or off.  If on, init will run the getty program on
#        the specified port.  If the word "secure" appears, this tty
#        allows root login.
#
# name	getty				type	status		comments
#
# If console is marked "insecure", then init will ask for the root password
# when going to single-user mode.
console	none				unknown	off insecure
#
ttyv0	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  insecure
# Virtual terminals
ttyv1	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	on  insecure
ttyv2	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  insecure
ttyv3	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  insecure
ttyv4	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  insecure
ttyv5	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  insecure
ttyv6	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  insecure
ttyv7	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		cons25	off  insecure
ttyv8	"/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"	xterm	on  insecure
# Serial terminals
# The 'dialup' keyword identifies dialin lines to login, fingerd etc.
ttyu0	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	dialup	off insecure
ttyu1	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	dialup	off insecure
ttyu2	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	dialup	off insecure
ttyu3	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	dialup	off insecure
# Dumb console
dcons	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	vt100	off insecure
# Pseudo terminals
ttyp0	none			network
ttyp1	none			network
ttyp2	none			network
ttyp3	none			network
ttyp4	none			network
ttyp5	none			network
ttyp6	none			network
ttyp7	none			network
ttyp8	none			network
ttyp9	none			network
ttypa	none			network
ttypb	none			network
ttypc	none			network
ttypd	none			network
ttype	none			network
ttypf	none			network
ttypg	none			network
ttyph	none			network
ttypi	none			network
ttypj	none			network
ttypk	none			network
ttypl	none			network
ttypm	none			network
ttypn	none			network
ttypo	none			network
ttypp	none			network
ttypq	none			network
ttypr	none			network
ttyps	none			network
ttypt	none			network
ttypu	none			network
ttypv	none			network
ttyq0	none			network
ttyq1	none			network
ttyq2	none			network
ttyq3	none			network
ttyq4	none			network
ttyq5	none			network
ttyq6	none			network
ttyq7	none			network
ttyq8	none			network
ttyq9	none			network
ttyqa	none			network
ttyqb	none			network
ttyqc	none			network
ttyqd	none			network
ttyqe	none			network
ttyqf	none			network
ttyqg	none			network
ttyqh	none			network
ttyqi	none			network
ttyqj	none			network
ttyqk	none			network
ttyql	none			network
ttyqm	none			network
ttyqn	none			network
ttyqo	none			network
ttyqp	none			network
ttyqq	none			network
ttyqr	none			network
ttyqs	none			network
ttyqt	none			network
ttyqu	none			network
ttyqv	none			network
ttyr0	none			network
ttyr1	none			network
ttyr2	none			network
ttyr3	none			network
ttyr4	none			network
ttyr5	none			network
ttyr6	none			network
ttyr7	none			network
ttyr8	none			network
ttyr9	none			network
ttyra	none			network
ttyrb	none			network
ttyrc	none			network
ttyrd	none			network
ttyre	none			network
ttyrf	none			network
ttyrg	none			network
ttyrh	none			network
ttyri	none			network
ttyrj	none			network
ttyrk	none			network
ttyrl	none			network
ttyrm	none			network
ttyrn	none			network
ttyro	none			network
ttyrp	none			network
ttyrq	none			network
ttyrr	none			network
ttyrs	none			network
ttyrt	none			network
ttyru	none			network
ttyrv	none			network
ttys0	none			network
ttys1	none			network
ttys2	none			network
ttys3	none			network
ttys4	none			network
ttys5	none			network
ttys6	none			network
ttys7	none			network
ttys8	none			network
ttys9	none			network
ttysa	none			network
ttysb	none			network
ttysc	none			network
ttysd	none			network
ttyse	none			network
ttysf	none			network
ttysg	none			network
ttysh	none			network
ttysi	none			network
ttysj	none			network
ttysk	none			network
ttysl	none			network
ttysm	none			network
ttysn	none			network
ttyso	none			network
ttysp	none			network
ttysq	none			network
ttysr	none			network
ttyss	none			network
ttyst	none			network
ttysu	none			network
ttysv	none			network
ttyP0	none			network
ttyP1	none			network
ttyP2	none			network
ttyP3	none			network
ttyP4	none			network
ttyP5	none			network
ttyP6	none			network
ttyP7	none			network
ttyP8	none			network
ttyP9	none			network
ttyPa	none			network
ttyPb	none			network
ttyPc	none			network
ttyPd	none			network
ttyPe	none			network
ttyPf	none			network
ttyPg	none			network
ttyPh	none			network
ttyPi	none			network
ttyPj	none			network
ttyPk	none			network
ttyPl	none			network
ttyPm	none			network
ttyPn	none			network
ttyPo	none			network
ttyPp	none			network
ttyPq	none			network
ttyPr	none			network
ttyPs	none			network
ttyPt	none			network
ttyPu	none			network
ttyPv	none			network
ttyQ0	none			network
ttyQ1	none			network
ttyQ2	none			network
ttyQ3	none			network
ttyQ4	none			network
ttyQ5	none			network
ttyQ6	none			network
ttyQ7	none			network
ttyQ8	none			network
ttyQ9	none			network
ttyQa	none			network
ttyQb	none			network
ttyQc	none			network
ttyQd	none			network
ttyQe	none			network
ttyQf	none			network
ttyQg	none			network
ttyQh	none			network
ttyQi	none			network
ttyQj	none			network
ttyQk	none			network
ttyQl	none			network
ttyQm	none			network
ttyQn	none			network
ttyQo	none			network
ttyQp	none			network
ttyQq	none			network
ttyQr	none			network
ttyQs	none			network
ttyQt	none			network
ttyQu	none			network
ttyQv	none			network
ttyR0	none			network
ttyR1	none			network
ttyR2	none			network
ttyR3	none			network
ttyR4	none			network
ttyR5	none			network
ttyR6	none			network
ttyR7	none			network
ttyR8	none			network
ttyR9	none			network
ttyRa	none			network
ttyRb	none			network
ttyRc	none			network
ttyRd	none			network
ttyRe	none			network
ttyRf	none			network
ttyRg	none			network
ttyRh	none			network
ttyRi	none			network
ttyRj	none			network
ttyRk	none			network
ttyRl	none			network
ttyRm	none			network
ttyRn	none			network
ttyRo	none			network
ttyRp	none			network
ttyRq	none			network
ttyRr	none			network
ttyRs	none			network
ttyRt	none			network
ttyRu	none			network
ttyRv	none			network
ttyS0	none			network
ttyS1	none			network
ttyS2	none			network
ttyS3	none			network
ttyS4	none			network
ttyS5	none			network
ttyS6	none			network
ttyS7	none			network
ttyS8	none			network
ttyS9	none			network
ttySa	none			network
ttySb	none			network
ttySc	none			network
ttySd	none			network
ttySe	none			network
ttySf	none			network
ttySg	none			network
ttySh	none			network
ttySi	none			network
ttySj	none			network
ttySk	none			network
ttySl	none			network
ttySm	none			network
ttySn	none			network
ttySo	none			network
ttySp	none			network
ttySq	none			network
ttySr	none			network
ttySs	none			network
ttySt	none			network
ttySu	none			network
ttySv	none			network
```


----------



## Archanine (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Beastie and killasmuf86!


Here are the steps I took on restoring the ttys file for my system:

1. Rebooted into single user mode
2. Pressed ENTER for the default shell when prompted by the system
3. #mount -a (This was so that the shell would recognize commands like vi)
4. #cd /usr/src/etc/etc.i386/ (Changed directory to where there was another ttys file as Beastie indicated)
5. #vi ttys (I did this to see the contents of the file on to compare it with killasmurf86's ttys file to see if there might be any differences)
6. #cp ttys /etc/ttys (Copied the ttys file that Beastie indicated that existed into the /etc directory to overwrite the nuked ttys file that I had there)
7. #reboot (Restarted the system to see if the steps above would fix the no terminal problem)
8. login: (Hell Yeah!!!!! Beastie's and killasmurf86's help worked!!!!)



Thanks you all!!!!


----------

